# FedEx truck crashes into Setra bus



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 11, 2014)

A FedEx truck travelling south on Interstate 5 through Orland, CA on the ex-US Route 99 West section plowed across the median and hit a chartered Setra bus travelling northbound from Los Angeles to Arcata with high-school students visiting Humboldt State University.

Presumaly the bus planned to take Interstate 5 to Redding then cut west on California 36 to Fortuna before running US Route 101 to Arcata, rather than travelling on US Route 101, possibly a fatal decision for the driver.

I cannot understand why the driver would take such a weird route when US Route 101 has mostly been upgraded to freeway status and would be just as fast, if not faster.

Photos of the bus show "SETRA" written on the back on the bottom of the rear window rim.

Incidentely, at the same time this crash happened, I was travelling on Greyhound Lines Sked 8308 from San Francisco to Reno along Interstate 80.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/04/11/301755828/tragedy-in-california-truck-hits-bus-full-of-students


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I cannot understand why the driver would take such a weird route when US Route 101 has mostly been upgraded to freeway status and would be just as fast, if not faster.


Just a guess, but maybe there was heavy traffic/backup/accident/road closure/etc... on the other route.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Apr 11, 2014)

This is so sad. Both drivers, 3 adult chaperones, and 5 high school students dead. Many kids are injured, mostly from burns. Prayers for them and their families.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 11, 2014)

This is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like the Freightliners fuel tank ruptured in the crash. Only thing that would explain the flames and dark smoke. I wonder what caused the veering. I'm sure the CHiPs and DBAG's crash investigation team will be working overtime on this one.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 11, 2014)

Probably because I-5 is faster than 101 and 101 is still two lanes through a large portion of the area from Highway 12 north through Mendocino County and is not just as fast or faster. Easier to go up I-5 then cut across. I've driven that stretch of I-5 many times. This is a tragic incident.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Looks like the Freightliners fuel tank ruptured in the crash. Only thing that would explain the flames and dark smoke. I wonder what caused the veering. I'm sure the CHiPs and DBAG's crash investigation team will be working overtime on this one.


Might provide a good argument for rear fuel tanks, though that is very hard to achive with tractor-trailers, because the engine is mounted under the hood in the front of the tractor, and would be hard to lead a fuel line somewhere better.

A possible option would be to mount the fuel tank behind the cab of the truck, though that would probably block the fifth wheel.

If that was a Freightliner, I heard that they are worse than Peterbilt and Kenworth trucks. Though if it was long-hauling, a good old EMD frieght train is definitely safer.

As for the route, Google Maps says that the quickest way from LAD to ARC is via Interstate 5, then Interstate 580 to Oakland, cross the bridge to San Rafael, and US 101 to Arcata. That would take about 10 hours, while taking US 101 all the way would take 11 hours. The route this bus tried to take would've needed 10.5 hours.

Greyhound's itinerary would take the fastest route citied above with a transfer in Oakland. You can also take California 299 on a van line, but California 38 has no scheduled service.

Anyone know what type of Setra this was? I can't seem to find the fuel tank on these Setra buses. I'm thinking the bus fuel tank might have exploded as well. And do they use fiberglass or steel?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 12, 2014)

Logical place for a bus fuel tank would be chassis bottom and aft. That's where I assume it would be. If it's a FedEx truck it's almost definitely a Freightliner. 90% of their international fleet are MB's of one form or another. I assume there's a reason and I also assume it's not because they think they are crap and have a masochism complex.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Apr 12, 2014)

Updated report states the FedEx truck was on fire before it crossed the median into the Northbound lanes. This was per the driver of the other car involved which was northbound. She says she looked to her left and saw the truck headed right toward her with flames coming out from under the cab section.

The bus was part of a 3-bus caravan taking students to a college in Humbolt for a recruiting visit. Most of the students are from underpriviledged families and many are hoping to be the first in their families to attend college.

Our local paper, which is also the local paper in Orland where the accident happened, devoted 6 pages of today's edition to the crash. One of the articles was written by Ryan Olsen, who is a member of this forum--although I haven't seen anything posted by him for a long time.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Logical place for a bus fuel tank would be chassis bottom and aft. That's where I assume it would be. If it's a FedEx truck it's almost definitely a Freightliner. 90% of their international fleet are MB's of one form or another. I assume there's a reason and I also assume it's not because they think they are crap and have a masochism complex.


I know where MCI 102DL3 fuel tanks are, they're in the third cargo compartment right side. So about the middle of the bus. But Van Hools have front fuel tanks, and G4500's have a full-width fuel tank lodged in front of the rear wheel well. Heck, 102D3's have it in the first compartment. While transit buses often have tanks at the very back.

But I simply can't find the fuel nozzle in Setra pictures. I guess a somewhat different bus means a _very _different bus.



Trainmans daughter said:


> Updated report states the FedEx truck was on fire before it crossed the median into the Northbound lanes. This was per the driver of the other car involved which was northbound. She says she looked to her left and saw the truck headed right toward her with flames coming out from under the cab section.
> 
> The bus was part of a 3-bus caravan taking students to a college in Humbolt for a recruiting visit. Most of the students are from underpriviledged families and many are hoping to be the first in their families to attend college.
> 
> Our local paper, which is also the local paper in Orland where the accident happened, devoted 6 pages of today's edition to the crash. One of the articles was written by Ryan Olsen, who is a member of this forum--although I haven't seen anything posted by him for a long time.


Possibly an axle fire caused the truck to lose control and then slam into the bus, causing explosions and another, much bigger, fire. Maybe the axle fire cause smoke to come from under the tractor. I'm saying this because I hear about buses axle fires all the time, happens often with the G4500.

Or it could be an engine fire, electrical fire, ah, all kinds of possibilities, I guess. I heard about electrical fires with the AC4400CW and engine fires with modern buses.


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 13, 2014)

NTSB gave us some new information.

* The Setra bus was a 2014 model that had only been in service for about a month.

* The truck left no tire marks behind... indicating that the brakes were never applied before the crash.

* Tire marks from the bus stretched for 145 feet and show the driver steered to the right.

* Some of the victims on the bus were ejected. It will be interesting to find out if this bus had seatbelts (but they're not effective unless you wear them.)

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/college-tour-tragedy/ntsb-no-sign-fedex-truck-braked-hitting-bus-n78986


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 13, 2014)

Either the operator was non compis mentis, or that truck had serious problems.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Either the operator was non compis mentis, or that truck had serious problems.


If that truck was actually on fire before it crossed the median, then probably mechanical problems. I am glad nothing like this happened to the G4500, they just burned themselves or skid off the highway.


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 13, 2014)

Well witnesses say they saw the truck on fire before it hit the bus, but the NTSB said today that there's no evidence of that.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 13, 2014)

Local news stations reported last night that the bus was equipped with seat belts.


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2014)

What a horrible tragedy. My thoughts go to the victim's and their families....

Most intercity coaches have been equipped with seatbelts since 2009. Many school's chartering coaches require them to be so equipped. Currently, I don't know of any law requiring their use, as it would be difficult to enforce, unless some electronic alarm, such as in automobiles, were wired to each seat....then it would fall upon the driver to order compliance, or stop the vehicle until compliance was accomplished....

I'll reserve comment on the cause of the accident until the NTSB releases its findings....


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 14, 2014)

railiner said:


> Most intercity coaches have been equipped with seatbelts since 2009. Many school's chartering coaches require them to be so equipped. Currently, I don't know of any law requiring their use, as it would be difficult to enforce, unless some electronic alarm, such as in automobiles, were wired to each seat....then it would fall upon the driver to order compliance, or stop the vehicle until compliance was accomplished....


I think that would be unnecessary. I think at the end of the day this is a personal responsibility issue. If seat belts are equipped, you wear it unless you have a reason to be out of your seat.
That being said... I don't think it would hurt to require posted signage reminding folks to buckle up while seated and require that drivers to make an announcement at the beginning of the trip asking passengers to buckle up.

I read in the LA Times that the NTSB found that passengers resorted to kicking out the windows to escape, despite the fact that every window was equipped with an emergency escape latch. I'm curious to know if the latches didn't work or if in their panic nobody took the time to read the posted operation instructions.

Another interesting tidbit from the NTSB is that even though this bus had a side door (for loading a wheelchair), the door can only be operated from the outside and does not serve as an emergency exit. (That seems to be the industry standard at the moment.)


----------



## tp49 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't think any reasonable person in a situation where the vehicle they are in is on fire is worried or thinking about reading any posted operating instructions., if they even could in a smoke filled environment. Realistically, with only seconds to survive most if not all are just doing what they have to do to get out alive so I don't think given the circumstances that kicking out windows is an unreasonable response.

I do however, see the design for the side door changing to allow for its use an an emergency exit. I also believe that the lawsuits that stem from this incident will put some focus on this design issue.


----------

